# Handrail height - UFAS vs ADA and CBC Title 24



## Yikes (Nov 15, 2011)

Stair handrail heights are 30-34" in UFAS 4.9.4(5), versus 34-38" in ADAAG 4.9.4(5) and CBC 1115A.6.2.1.

This means that the only handrail height acceptable to all is EXACTLY 34"... zero margin for construction tolerances.

How can this practically be done within the normal construction processes?  This does not sound practical for on-site construction.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 15, 2011)

I belive that UFAS standards are only applicable to buildings designed, constructed or altered with federal funding. That cuts a lot of buildings out unless California has adopted the UFSA standards for all buildings.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a HUD-funded affordable housing project.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2011)

Yikes said:
			
		

> This is a HUD-funded affordable housing project.


HUD DOES NOT REQUIRE UFAS.

A safe harbor for HUD is ANSI 117.1 which is  34"-38"


----------

